
Microsoft takes aim at Google, Box, Dropbox with OneDrive switch offer - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-takes-aim-at-google-box-dropbox-with-onedrive-switch-offer/
======
ogdoad
NB, this is regarding OneDrive for Business only.

